# Milk thistle, vitamin E and fish oil fats can prevent and reverse fatty liver disease



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Milk thistle, vitamin E and fish oil fats can prevent and reverse fatty liver disease (NaturalNews) As many as 1 in 3 Americans are living with a ticking bomb known as nonalcoholic fatty liver disease (NAFLD). The condition is virtually symptomless until the liver becomes inflamed or scarred from decades of dietary abuse. The vast [...]

*Read More...*


----------

